# Getting Through This Hell... Book Recommendations?



## Hopeful1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any recommended reading or listening materials (books, websites, CDs, other) for coping with and healing from divorce? Like so many folks on this site, I am in the beginning of a very painful, unwanted divorce and am seeking any help I can to get through this horrible time. Sometimes it's hard to breathe, think and even function these days on this rollercoaster. Any advice or suggestions are welcome and thank you in advance!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know any books dealing with coping with loss but I have a really good fiction one to recommend which may take your mind off things:

The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz

Sorry to hear you are hurting. Everything does happen for a reason though


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes where fiction is concerned, I am working my way through David Weber's Honor Harrington series again. I can go to a coffee shop or the park and sit and read for an hour and be around people, makes me feel a lot better than at home in an empty apartment.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Divorce Busting by Michele Weiner Davis$
Divorce Remedy by the same author
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Please Help Me! (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Morning!
This is a listing of books that I have in a wish list for purchase or to check out at a local library! I have read through a couple of them already. I hope this helps!!

Take Care,
Please Help Me!


Single, Married, Separated and Life after Divorce
by Myles Munroe

When I Do Becomes I Don't
by Laura Petherbridge

Separated But Not Divorced
by Gary G Fallon

Recovering from Losses in Life
by H. Norman Wright

Walking with God on the Road You Never Wanted to Travel
by Mark Atteberry

Moving Forward after Divorce
by David Frisbie

When the Hurt Runs Deep
by Kay Arthur

A Marriage without Regrets
by Kay Arthur

New Life After Divorce
by Bill Butterworth

Love Must Be Tough: New Hope for Marriages in Crisis
by James C. Dobson

Divorce Busting
by Michele Weiner Davis

Live, Laugh, Love Again : A Christain Woman's Survival Guide to Divorce
by: Michelle Borquez, Connie Wetzell, Rosalind Spinks-Seay, Carla Sue Nelson, Tim Clinton

Never give up : relentless determination to overcome life's challenges
by Joyce Meyer

The path of loneliness : finding your way through the wilderness to God
by Elliot, Elisabeth


----------



## Please Help Me! (Feb 18, 2011)

Also, if I might add? The following site sends daily e-mails of encouragement. They also include with each daily e-mail a recommended book to help us out with our recovery!! This is the sites explaination of what they provide:

DivorceCare: Daily Emails 

“One Day at a Time” Daily Emails
Healing from divorce can be a long process, but you are not alone. DivorceCare is here with support groups, and now daily emails, that provide encouragement and reminders of the recovery process. Interested? View a Preview of Day 1.


----------



## Please Help Me! (Feb 18, 2011)

Also, if I might add? The following site sends daily e-mails of encouragement. They also include with each daily e-mail a recommended book to help us out with our recovery!! This is the sites explaination of what they provide:

DivorceCare: Daily Emails 

“One Day at a Time” Daily Emails
Healing from divorce can be a long process, but you are not alone. DivorceCare is here with support groups, and now daily emails, that provide encouragement and reminders of the recovery process. Interested? View a Preview of Day 1.

Take Care,
Please Help Me!


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

my counselor recommended a guided imagery download from healthjourneys.com on heartbreak. I use the one on relaxation and it is pretty good. 

I am reading Co Dependent No More by Beattie and How to improve your marriage without talking about it by love and stosney. I like the first one better. But they are both interesting and very informative.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

The one book that has kept me whole, in tact, sane and able to be present in life and accept the things that I can't change....

Spiritual Divorce by Debbie Ford.

Absolutely an amazing book...not religious, just spiritual, in the now, present....everyone should read it! It has been my therapy.


----------

